# Angelschein verloren



## Snikkit (27. Juli 2009)

Moin!
Ich hab in der Suche zwar Infos zu dem Thema gefunden aber irgendwie waren sie alle nicht so zufriedenstellend für mich.

Ich hab vor ca 10 Jahren in Buxtehude/Niedersachsen meine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt. Hab aber kurz darauf die Zeit/Lust zum Angeln verloren. 
Jetzt 10 Jahre und einen Umzug später sind die Unterlagen allerdings alle nicht mehr auffindbar. Ich hab den Kurs und die Prüfung damals bei einem Lokalen Angelverein gemacht.

Jetzt wo ich wieder Lust zum Angeln hab vermisse ich den Angelschein schon ein wenig. 

Was habe ich für möglichkeiten den Angelschein hier in Niedersachsen wieder zubekommen? 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Zentrale Datenbank über abgelegt Prüfungen in NDS?
Hat vielleicht sogar wer einen Kontakt zum richtigen Ansprechpartner für sowas?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## bo74 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

servus.
ruf doch mal bei der fischereibehörde an wo du den schein bekommen hast .die müssten deine daten noch haben.war bei mir auch so. nach 2 tagen hatte ich meinen schein wieder


----------



## Snikkit (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

Wieweit ist die Fischereibehörde zuständig?
Ist sie Landesweit, Kreisweit oder wo muss ich suchen? 
Ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche Fischereibehörde das bei mir war.
(Hey ich war damals grade 14)
Danke schonmal.


----------



## bo74 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

versuchs mal in dem landkreis in dem du gewohnt hast . so war das bei mir. hatte den  schein zwar in einem anderen  lkr gemacht aber auch in sachsen-anhalt. wie gesagt ein telefonat .nach 10 min kam der rückruf ich kann meinen neuen schein abholen. bei uns ist die fischereibehörde im landratsamt. versuch es einfach . die können dir auf jeden fall weiter helfen .


----------



## Fabi-21 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

wo ist der unterschied zwischen sportfischerschein und dem normalen angelschein???????????


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

in die suche eingeben "schein verloren" 
und siehe da:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=161237&highlight=schein+verloren

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129584&highlight=schein+verloren

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122270&highlight=schein+verloren

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121387&highlight=schein+verloren

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103414&highlight=schein+verloren

dat sollte reichen.......


----------



## Snikkit (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

Ich denke es ist das gleiche.
Ist nur ne andere Bezeichnung.


Hat wer Konkrete Adressen wo ich mich melden kann?
Eine Fischereibehörde finde ich leider weder im Kreis noch in ganz Niedersachsen.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


DANKE CELLER!

Ich glaub ich brauch bald mal ne Brille.
Der erste Threat hat mir richtig weiter geholfen!


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

naja,man tut was man kann ;-)
fischereibehörde?
kein plan,geh einfach mal zum rathaus und erkundige dich dort.
die werden dir dann ne tele nummer der zuständigen behörde geben.
dat ist das einfachste....


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

bei mir wars so, dass ich einfach mal ne mail an den fischereibeauftragten der stadt (oder so) geschrieben hab und dann kam ne woche später ne zweitschrift von meinem zeugnis. musste 20ois dafür bezahlen.
damit kannste dann nen neuen schein beantragen.

viel erfolg, 
david


----------



## Snikkit (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

Kurzer zwischenstand:

Der Verein bei dem ich damals den Schein gemacht habe hat die Unterlagen erst ab 2001 Digitalisiert und meine dementsprechend leider nicht. Also sieht es da schon mal schlecht aus.
Ich werde Montag mal beim VDSF in Hannover anrufen. Die haben da ja unmögliche Arbeitszeiten. Egal, Montag hab ich dann halt Urlaub.


----------



## Snikkit (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

Der VDSF Niedersachsen in Hannover hat komischerweise auch keine Unterlagen.

Sieht so aus als wenn ich eine neue Prüfung machen muss.


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

KLICK KLACK  , keine Ahnung ob Du da schon angerufen hast .... Wenn nich könnte es noch weiter helfen ....


----------



## Snikkit (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

Danke das habe ich noch net.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das die Untere Fischereibehörde für Niedersachsen in Bremen sitzt. 
Gleich morgen früh mal probieren.

Ihr seid Klasse Jungs!


----------



## DerAngler93 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

und wie siehts aus ??


----------



## Snikkit (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

Momentan eher schlecht.
Die Behörde in Bremerhaven sagt das sie damit nichts am Hut hat.
Da mir noch der Name/Geburtstages eines Kumpels eingefallen ist mit dem ich damals die Prüfung gemacht habe, hab ich mich nochmal beim VDSF NDS gemeldet. Ergebnis:
Auch mein Kollege ist nicht auffindbar. Obwohl von dem Verein der der Prüfung abgenommen hat seit 96 alle eingegeben sind. Komisch komisch. Als ob der ganze Lehrgang fehlt.
Jetzt haben sie den damaligen Bezirksleiter Kontaktiert ob der noch Unterlagen hat. 
Das war Mittwoch. Jetzt warte ich auf Antwort.

O-Ton:
Wir werden uns in ein paar Tagen bei ihnen Melden.

Ich finde mich langsam mit einer erneuten Prüfung ab. :


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

Hi,

ich habe meinen Angelschein im August 1999 gemacht und hatte dann das selbe Problem wie du. Umgezogen, 7 Jahre nicht geangelt und dann packte mich wieder die Lust. Ich habe in dem Ort wo ich damals gewohnt habe angerufen und man konnte dort noch Unterlagen finden. Nach 10 JAHREN werden die Unterlagen vernichtet, die Stadt ist verpflichtet diese Unterlagen 10 Jahre zu behalten. Danach kommt der Mülleimer. Es reicht aber auch, wenn du von dem Prüfer oder dem Verein einen Nachweis über die erfolgreich abgelegte Prüfung hast. Damit kann man dir einen neuen Schein austellen. ( Kosten bei mir: 5 Euro )

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Snikkit (17. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

So, gute Nachrichten!
Der LSVF Niedersachsen hat mir die Kontaktdaten des damaligen Gebietsleiters gegeben. Dieser hat mich dann endlich in seinen Unterlagen gefunden. Hab heute 22€ überwiesen und warte nun gespannt darauf das die Unterlagen kommen. Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind. 
Übrigens weiß ich jetzt auch wieso mich der LSVF Niedersachsen nicht finden konnte.
Ich hab den Lehrgang bereits vor 13 (also 1996) Jahren gemacht. Damals war ich 11/12. Ich dachte man könne die Prüfung erst mit 14 machen. Oder gab es damals eine andere Regelung? Ich hab dem LSVF halt 99 gesagt weil ich damals 14 war und ich noch wusste das ich den sehr früh gemacht habe. 
Egal!
Ich bekomm meine Papiere wieder.
:vik:|laola:


----------



## Gardenfly (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*



Snikkit schrieb:


> Ich hab den Lehrgang bereits vor 13 (also 1996) Jahren gemacht. Damals war ich 11/12. Ich dachte man könne die Prüfung erst mit 14 machen. Oder gab es damals eine andere Regelung? Ich hab dem LSVF halt 99 gesagt weil ich damals 14 war und ich noch wusste das ich den sehr früh gemacht habe.
> 
> :vik:|laola:



Gab es mal, Prüfung vorher machen und auf den 14ten Geburtstag warten .


----------



## Snikkit (20. August 2009)

*AW: Angelschein verloren*

So ich hab meine Prüfungsbescheinigung wieder. 
War gestern in der Post.

Danke euch allen für die Hilfe.

Meinetwegen kann hier dicht.


----------

